# Test Penn-Prototypen AB Sonderededition



## Knurrhahn (12. Juli 2005)

Hi Leute!
Klausi2000 und ich haben am Wochenende den Prototypen der Penn-Anglerboard-Sonderedition getestet.
Wir haben für euch ein kleines Filmchen gedreht.
Wir hoffen ihr habt ein wenig Spaß daran.Klickt hier 
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## kanalbulle (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Test Penn-Prototypen AB Sonderededition*

Nun mal nicht so bescheiden 
Gut gemacht - Danke für diesen kleinen Einblick #6
Schade das es keinen Drill gab #t


----------



## ollidi (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Test Penn-Prototypen AB Sonderededition*

Das war ja nun wohl wirklich weltklasse.  #6 
Die Grifflänge wäre für mich wohl optimal zu handeln. Das kommt auch wirklich immer auf den Angler selbst an, wann ein längeres Griffstück im Weg ist oder nicht. Aber ansonsten hat die Rute einen sehr guten Eindruck gemacht.  #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Test Penn-Prototypen AB Sonderededition*

Hab zwar "längere "Gräten"; dennoch wollte ich ja auch ein kürzeres Handteil.
Allerdings muss Penn da entweder beim WG "nachbessern" auf ca. 40 Gramm., oder wir müssen zuerst ne 50 - 80 Gramm Rute machen)


----------



## Knurrhahn (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Test Penn-Prototypen AB Sonderededition*

@ Thomas
Na da bin ich gespannt.


----------



## ex-elbangler (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Test Penn-Prototypen AB Sonderededition*

Klassem Film#6


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Test Penn-Prototypen AB Sonderededition*

Klasse gemacht Knurri #h
 Glühstrumpf!


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Test Penn-Prototypen AB Sonderededition*

Sauber Jungs #6 

Ein Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte... echt ne klasse Idee mit eurem Video #6


----------



## Zanderkisser (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Test Penn-Prototypen AB Sonderededition*

Saubere Arbeit,sehr interessant!!!

Gut gemacht und Danke!!#6 

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## Klausi2000 (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Test Penn-Prototypen AB Sonderededition*

Moin,

Schön, wenn es euch gefallen hat, da ist der Ansporn weitere Filmchen zu drehen und besser zu werden umso größer ...

Viele Grüße,
Christian


----------



## kanalbulle (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Test Penn-Prototypen AB Sonderededition*



			
				Klausi2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Schön, wenn es euch gefallen hat, da ist der Ansporn weitere Filmchen zu drehen und besser zu werden umso größer ...
> 
> ...


Genau #6 Wir wollen die AB-News jetzt immer als Video  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Am besten täglich und mit Anglernachrichten aus aller Welt


----------



## Ralf-H (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Test Penn-Prototypen AB Sonderededition*

Moin,
klasse gemacht, viel besser als eine sterile Beschreibung !!! Macht echt nen guten Eindruck. Soll es die Rute auch mit Multi-Beringung geben?
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Klausi2000 (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Test Penn-Prototypen AB Sonderededition*



			
				kanalbulle schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wollen die AB-News jetzt immer als Video



Na mal sehen, wir planen gerade eine Session von ein paar Tagen, die Kamera ist dabei und wenn alles klappt, entsteht dann wieder ein kleines Filmchen ...  :g 

Nur so aktuelle Ware zum testen wie beim letzten Mal haben wir im Moment nicht ... 


Viele Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Klausi2000 (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Test Penn-Prototypen AB Sonderededition*



			
				Klausi2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur so aktuelle Ware zum testen wie beim letzten Mal haben wir im Moment nicht ...



Ich hab mich geirrt, wie ich gerade erfahren hab, haben wir neue Zanderköder die getestet werden wollen, diesmal nicht vom AB, sondern von unserm Händler ... hab sie auch noch nicht gesehen und bin entsprechend gespannt ... 

Christian


----------



## Dorschjäger (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Test Penn-Prototypen AB Sonderededition*

@ Knurrhahn

Nettes Filmchen. Ein Film sagt mehr aus als 1000 geschriebene Worte.

Dorshjäger


----------



## Mac Gill (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Test Penn-Prototypen AB Sonderededition*

Top-Test!!!

Schön dargestellt -> beim nächsten mal vielleicht schöneres Testpersonal (andere Schauspielerinnen!!!) :q :q :q


----------



## DerStipper (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Test Penn-Prototypen AB Sonderededition*

netter Film

das einzige was mir nich so gefällt hatten wir nich gesagt 10-50g WG? naja es kann ja noch geändert werden


----------



## Klausi2000 (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Test Penn-Prototypen AB Sonderededition*



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> beim nächsten mal vielleicht schöneres Testpersonal (andere Schauspielerinnen!!!) :q :q :q


Na na ...  :m 

Christian


----------



## Knurrhahn (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Test Penn-Prototypen AB Sonderededition*

Wir haben doch nicht das Personal getestet! |supergri 
Obwohl es währe bestimmt interessant was Klausi2000 für eine Aktion hat.


----------



## rob (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Test Penn-Prototypen AB Sonderededition*

ich glaub die kann nur durchgehend also english sein:q:q


----------



## Klausi2000 (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Test Penn-Prototypen AB Sonderededition*



			
				Knurrhahn schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl es währe bestimmt interessant was Klausi2000 für eine Aktion hat.



Laut Aussage habe ich eine "Klasse-Aktion" ...  allerdings ganz bestimmt nicht englisch, aber "Spitzen-Aktion" beschreibt es auch nicht wirklich ... also Rob!

Christian


----------

